# I love a good bargain!



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

So I got a tip that Big Lots has Dogswell canned for $.50 each!!! The regular price is around $2-2.50 each, so of course I run to the store after work and fevereshly begin piling cans into my cart, I got some odd looks from the cashier:biggrin: but I dont care.. yay, I'm happy!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

*Thanks for the tip*

I usually only feed my dog a little wet (1/4 can) with his kibbles and normally I use Inova large breed puppy, but I just got 6 cans of Happy hips for less than the price of 2 cans of Inova. I know it's not as good, but I really don't use much per feeding and I trust these guys (OK I kinda trust them).


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

So it's not that great and normally 2-2.50 a can?? WOW, wonder how they sell any at all.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

They are probably at Big Lots because they sat on the shelf too long at their original retailer since they were too highly priced. They are probably not expired yet, but soon will be.

It is nice to find a good deal on what you feed tho! Good find :biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

The ingredients don't look too shabby from what I just looked up online. I'd say that's a good score if you feed canned food!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> They are probably at Big Lots because they sat on the shelf too long at their original retailer since they were too highly priced. They are probably not expired yet, but soon will be.
> 
> It is nice to find a good deal on what you feed tho! Good find :biggrin:


I was thinking the same thing expecially about the expiration date, but it says July 10. I gotta believe it was overpriced and no one had heard of the product. The ingredients look pretty good and my dog is not known to be a picky eater, LOL.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

It still has a year to go, so I'm not too worried, this will last through the winter. 
They also have cheap sardines if anyone is interested.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

There's a Big Lots right near me, but I sheepishly admit I've never shopped there. I will take a look around later today.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

You should, its actually one of my favorite places to get toys, they also sell cloud start treats and I found some natural oven baked dog biscuits this time as well. 
While I dont use it myself, they also have couple nice soft crates that retail for a min. of $50 at a petstore, but theres its like $30. 
They also have cheap collars and stainless steel bowls and some random things.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

My dog got the runnest poo ever from happy hips. I had to wait until I was sure before posting. Now I have 4 cans that won't get used. So it's back to good ole Innova puppy or large breed puppy, it's the best besides Evanders, but Evanders is way to spendy for me.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear 

You can always donate it to a rescue.


----------

